# The New Durfey Ranch



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2021)

I wanted to call it Black Squirrel Ranch, but then a buddy said ;”…you mean BS Ranch?” And there went that name. So not sure on the final name. But I put my GoPro on the helmet to give you a tour. Didn’t realize how slow I was going. I started on our street. The power pole on the left is the bottom corner of our property. You will understand “bottom “ as you watch. We have an easement dividing the property for the 3 houses above us. I took a right into our east 4 acres and that is where you find the former mouse condo I have talked about. I circle the property more or less counter clockwise. Then I exit, go up the easement and go across our northern side going west, turn south to our southwest corner, across the bottom and back to the power pole. I then go back up the easement to our driveway. My truck is parked about where the utility room will be with master suite to my left. I ride pretty much through the future front door. Just went far enough down to turn around and I was greeted by my 2 kids. 

Thanks for looking. So blessed I have this incredible wife that helped put the
Plan into place. We are blessed!!!!

Well, stay tuned for the video…… will learn how to do this yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2021)

Upload to YouTube and then post the link.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks Greg, finally remembered that was required. 

So here it is:

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks Garry for that ride through the Colorado countryside. Haven't been there since 2016 and sure enjoyed it. After the first loop to the right and after passing home base you turned right on the road and then right before you turned to the left there was a glimpse of some bus size boulders on the left WOW too cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Thanks Garry for that ride through the Colorado countryside. Haven't been there since 2016 and sure enjoyed it. After the first loop to the right and after passing home base you turned right on the road and then right before you turned to the left there was a glimpse of some bus size boulders on the left WOW too cool



So far we haven’t had to go through one of those for any current or future construction


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2021)

Great looking property Gary! Was that a tire snowman I saw about 30 seconds into the video?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for the tour. Did you say that's up near Florissant? South Park?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> Great looking property Gary! Was that a tire snowman I saw about 30 seconds into the video?


Yep, he needs to be moved. Denise wants to make seasonal tire minions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Thanks for the tour. Did you say that's up near Florissant? South Park?


About a mile from downtown Florissant, a bit down the road from South Park

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2021)

Built this fire ring after seeing it on Pinterest. Due to fire restrictions, this is my first time trying it. 2 semi rims. The holes on the bottom let it draw really nice. Maybe too well……


----------



## Barb (Jun 13, 2021)

That is a super cool video and looks like an area I'd love to visit. I haven't been to most states due to working too many hours over the years but I plan on changing that soon. Thank you for the visual tour. :)


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2021)

Barb said:


> That is a super cool video and looks like an area I'd love to visit. I haven't been to most states due to working too many hours over the years but I plan on changing that soon. Thank you for the visual tour. :)



You are welcome here anytime!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jun 14, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Built this fire ring after seeing it on Pinterest. Due to fire restrictions, this is my first time trying it. 2 semi rims. The holes on the bottom let it draw really nice. Maybe too well……


Yes, I can see why there are fire restrictions. Looks like y'all could use a little rain....

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 14, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Yes, I can see why there are fire restrictions. Looks like y'all could use a little rain....
> 
> Alan


We’ve been okay up until last week. Low to mid 90s here in the Springs the next 3 days. About 80 up there. Hope this isn’t the prelude to a bad summer.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 14, 2021)

@Wildthings , Barry, here is a shot less than a half mile from me and on the same side of the road. I love looking at these rock formations!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice looking spread, is it 4 acres? Seemed like more.... Have you got a builder and materials laid on? There is a long backlog around here.... A year or 2 for new builds...


----------



## trc65 (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool looking property! I was going to say it looked dry to me too, but then I'm a flatlander, and only real time I've spent at upper elevations was in winter.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 14, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> @Wildthings , Barry, here is a shot less than a half mile from me and on the same side of the road. I love looking at these rock formations!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 210851


Yessir me too. Just imagine the eons it took to get it to this stage!!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 14, 2021)

Very nice, Garry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 14, 2021)

Sprung said:


> Very nice, Garry!


Come down and camp Matt.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 14, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Nice looking spread, is it 4 acres? Seemed like more.... Have you got a builder and materials laid on? There is a long backlog around here.... A year or 2 for new builds...


4 on the right, 6 on the left Where the house will be. More or less.

Doing a modular, about 2100 sq ft. They are even backed up, delivery in October, price went up $11K before we did the final contact, price not locked until the drive the first nail at the factory. Had a horrible time finding a company to do my shop foundation and concrete. Ugh, but I think I have a good one……I pray.

Thanks Barry. A lot of false starts, but this one is going to make it if Denise doesn’t kill me. Well, actually, it will still make it, I just won’t see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 14, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Cool looking property! I was going to say it looked dry to me too, but then I'm a flatlander, and only real time I've spent at upper elevations was in winter.


In general, it is arid. Even at this elevation of 8560, it is not like towards some of the other mountain areas that catch more rain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 14, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Come down and camp Matt.



Would love to! I've been to Colorado once and would love to make it back out there again. We don't know when yet - at least a few years out so the boys are older and maybe a little better able to tolerate a long road trip - we are planning a big road trip out west to see a lot of places and camp.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 14, 2021)

Sprung said:


> Would love to! I've been to Colorado once and would love to make it back out there again. We don't know when yet - at least a few years out so the boys are older and maybe a little better able to tolerate a long road trip - we are planning a big road trip out west to see a lot of places and camp.


Would love the opportunity to suggest a few places when the time comes to get you away from the crazy tourist stuff. Estes Park and Rocky Mountain National Park are incredible, but there are other places just as spectacular!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice spot. Looks like a fun ride if you arent trying to film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 15, 2021)

Talk about a new chapter in your life! This has got to be extremely exciting for you! The video clip you attached gave us the big picture! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 15, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Talk about a new chapter in your life! This has got to be extremely exciting for you! The video clip you attached gave us the big picture! Congrats! Chuck


Thanks so much Chuck. Yep, been working on this move for a while with a lot of false starts. I keep mentioning activities up there and figured it was time to give folks a bett perspective and that I’m not just making things up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 15, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> t. After the first loop to the right and after passing home base you turned right on the road and then right before you turned to the left there was a glimpse of some bus size boulders on the left WOW too cool


'tis but a wee bit of glacial till!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 15, 2021)

Tony said:


> Great looking property Gary! Was that a tire snowman I saw about 30 seconds into the video?


Tony, you actually see that there redneck snowman twice!!!!! Heck, seeing that lawn ornanament, except that there's not enough big green trees and weeds around - coulda thunk I was back here in tenorsee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

